

How to Get Engineers to Sort-of Respect You - gk1
https://medium.com/@sarahcpr/how-to-get-engineers-to-sort-of-respect-you-85bb89c12d70

======
digita88
Haha, the only thing is that it's not exactly 'respect' but just more like how
to get on well

------
lauradhamilton
What's wrong with "cheers"?

~~~
gk1
I think they may be implying that engineers write brusque emails, void of any
niceties or "small talk."

